# New Grabow Starfire



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I was at an antique store today and picked up a brand new sealed in package Dr. Grabow Starfire. Any opinions on this pipe are welcome. 

Also, my understanding is that the Starfire is no longer produced (correct me if I am wrong). I would like to try to determine about how old the pipe may be. The packaging is similar to the current packaging; except, the color of the top label is blue with yellow trim. it has an easily removable stinger, not the thread type. The instructions that were were on a small pice of paper stuck in the bowl say that the pipe has been "mechanically smoked". Also, the apparently original price on the package was $15.95 (I paid $7.00).

I intend to smoke it this weekend and am debating whether to use the stinger or leave it out.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

No, really, we'd like to see it! : D


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, I know; but I am technologically challenged.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't know anything about it, but I have 2 Dr Grabows & enjoy them both!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Gotta love da Grabow!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Grabow STARFIRE (c1956) -- First appears in a magazine ad for $3.50 as early as December 1956. "E" selection of briar was used on both the Starfire and Westbrook. The Starfire pipe was named after the original Oldsmobile Ninety-Eight Starfire, named after the Lockheed F9413 Starfire fighter jet, was first introduced as a show car in 1953 at GM's Motorama along with the Buick Skylark and the Cadillac Eldorado.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the interesting bit of history, Dale.


----------

